
GNU Radio - create your own software-defined radio device - yan
http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuradio/index.html
======
JeremyChase
I don't have much familiarity with GNU Radio, and as people have mentioned, it
doesn't have much recent activity. However, if you want to hear a software
defined radio in action you can listen to and tune one here:
<http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/>

Also, if you are interested affordable SDR check out the SoftRock yahoo group.
They are very active and the hardware is inexpensive (~$70 USD).

73 N1JER

------
masomenos
Not the most informative URL to share for the project -- like the top of the
page says, most of the action seems to be in the mailing list
([http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/discuss-
gnuradio/2009-05/t...](http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/discuss-
gnuradio/2009-05/threads.html)) and trac (<http://gnuradio.org/trac/wiki>)

------
unwind
Yay, with a front page prominently showing off the latest release, in March
2007. Feels alive!

------
27182818284
From maddan's link to <http://gnuradio.wordpress.com/>

"You’ll need a frontend hardware to capture the signal, preferably the USRP
(which could cost as much as $1500 with daughterboards)"

Ouch, $1,500! I would love to tinker, but $1,500 is a solid investment.

~~~
deutronium
It does seem very expensive but the things you can do with it seem awesome,
for instance a GSM base station
<http://www.kestrelsp.com/FieldTest/index.html>. I guess you could even use it
to do some van eck phreaking.

------
maddan
here is also a good resource: <http://gnuradio.wordpress.com>

